# Carrot Stix



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

I like E21 rods, I own two of them for bassin texas rig, but they are the same price as waterloo rods which i feel are far better.


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

They must be pretty good. My neighbor has had one on order since before christmas and still hasn't got it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

If ya got stranded, I guess you could eat it......

Jim


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

He got it in yesterday.It's really nice. He got the 7'3" bait caster model .We were chunking a practice plug out in the yard as soon as he got it lined up.


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you see more fish if you use it.Its got to be good for your eyes.Its a carrot stick you now.


----------

